# NM Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise; 17th November



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The usual culprits have expressed an interest in another Pennine Curry Cruise, so with me being away on holidays for 10 days in early November the suggested date is Sunday, 17th November.

We will be meeting at the Wizard Tea Rooms in Alderley Edge at 10:30 am for pre-cruise drinks, a chat and breakfast if you want. Plan to be at the Tea Rooms a little earlier if you're having breakfast.

http://www.peaksandplains.co.uk/directo ... -tea-rooms

This link is a little confusing re post codes, so here is the correct one for your SatNavs: *SK10 4UB*

We will leave promptly at 11 am to head into the Pennines sampling some of the very best driving roads in England










We will pick up some late stragglers at the highest pub in England, the Cat and Fiddle, on what is often called the "most dangerous road in England", the A537 Macclesfield-to-Buxton road, at 11:30am: 









http://www.catandfiddleinn.com/

Some twisty windy roads will take us to the newly refurbished Rising Sun in Middleton where we'll stop for refuelling :wink: 
http://www.therisingsunmiddleton.co.uk/

A few miles down the road, Carsington Water offers scope for stretching your legs








http://www.stwater.co.uk/leisure-and-le ... ton-water/

It's hard to resist the call of the Pennine roads so soon we'll get back behind the wheel again to enjoy the roads once more 









Last stop for a photo shoot before the curry will be Tittesworth Reservoir where you may want to count the metal birds :wink: 









http://www.peakpursuits.co.uk/peak-purs ... orth-water

From there we shall make our way down to the tried and trusted Indian Restaurant, Viceroy, in Bollington where we will arrive at 4:30 pm for the usual excellent meal









http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington/

*I'll make a start: I'll be there. Who's eager to join me then?*

*Curry Cruisers:*
Dani - A3DFU - 1
John - John-H - 1
Jason & Caroline - Templar - 2
Peter & Claire - May-z - 2
Peter & Simon - peter-ss - 2
John & Jan - ScottyJohn - 2
Phil - The Phantom Lord - 1
Steve & Julie - V6RUL - 2

*Meal only*
Simon & Sharon - 2

*Maybe Cruisers*
Mat&Jeanie - G60MAT - 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Twist my arm then :lol:

Can't wait already


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Arm's twisted. Guess you'll bring the 'debombe' sauce


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe just some Scotch Bonnet for a garnish - I'm running out of Da Bombe and have even less Blair's Ultra Death. I've got plenty of 100 Pain though :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah, must pick the chillies in the garden and bring the plants inside


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

> I'll make a start: I'll be there. Who's eager to join me then?


Hi Dani

Yes, eager to join you - and what better way to celebrate my birthday  - but, unfortunately, on this occasion Joyce and I will be on holiday in Pembrokeshire. Never mind, we'll catch up on the day's cruise on my iPad.  Perhaps John will be good enough not to post too many photos of the curries as this will only make us even more disappointed at having to miss the event!! :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I could post you some *hot* sauce Viv :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Viv,

I'm sure you'll be celebrating your birthday in style - much better than with the cruising lot [smiley=cheers.gif]

And relax, I'll do another cruise some time in Spring '14, which may be at a better time for you


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Dani,
My wife and I are up for this, count us in :wink:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> I could post you some hour sauce Viv :wink:


Is this flavour of the month John? :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Hi Dani,
> My wife and I are up for this, count us in :wink:


Magic. You're on the list 
[smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I could post you some hour sauce Viv :wink:
> ...


Booming auto correct when you are in a rush :lol: It could of course say hot 

And a happy birthday when it comes


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

[/quote]

Booming auto correct when you are in a rush :lol: It could of course say hot 

And a happy birthday when it comes [/quote]

Thanks for the greetings but not until the 17th November. [smiley=cheers.gif]

With regards to the curries, a good friend of mine (Sri Lankan) said many years ago - Viv, Curries do not have to be hot to be nice!! - He was right.  Since then I've only eaten raw chillies on a few occasions. :lol: That is, when I could catch my breath.  Is your sauce like the chillies?? If so, nooooooooooooooooooooo thanks. [smiley=bigcry.gif] This is not a big cry - it's the heat coming out after the sauce!! :lol: :lol: That is, if one could laugh!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I agree. .having several Asian friends, that a good curry does not need to be hot. In fact they generally make them slightly hot preferring you to enjoy the flavours and appreciate the time it takes to make a good sauce.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I agree. The hot sauces are only a bit of fun to see people's faces :lol: Actually a _little_ of the sauce can add flavour and some heat when needed.

My ideal curry is one with just the right amount of heat to heighten the senses and highlight and amplify the flavours with perhaps in the process bringing about a bit of a sweat and the odd hiccup. By the end of the curry, only then should it be forgiven for becoming difficult to eat, if at all. Too little heat and the flavours are not as emphasised I think.

When I make my own I use fresh chilies and maybe some died ground ones. I rarely use the ultra hot sauces people buy me for fun, unless the curry lacks heat or flavour. I use a lot of green finger chillies to start with and if I have them; a half Scotch Bonnet as a garnish cooped fine and sprinkled for its fantastic perfume. Naga chillies also have a fantastic flavour, which were reputed to be the world's hottest but you don't need a lot - a few flakes of it dried, a teaspoon of Mr Naga pickle, or better fresh if you can find it, is all you need. The substantive flavour comes from other spices such as cumin, mustard and fennel seeds and a rich tomato base - well at least for the types of curry I like. I probably like curry hotter than most through chasing the ultimate flavour highlight but if you go too far you will numb your taste buds and go beyond the peak. Achieving the right balance is the key to nirvana :wink:


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like a great cruise, I see you have plenty of stops for refreshments :wink: Unfortunately I won't be able to make it [smiley=bomb.gif] it's my father's 80th birthday and we already have a family meal planned out in Worcester. Enjoy


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Dani,

Hope you are well.

Yep I'm up for this, those roads will bring back memories as I worked up in Macclesfield a few years back and commuted to Northwich a few times. The Mrs wants to come so +2 from us please 8)

ATB,
May-Z


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Yes, eager to join you - and what better way to celebrate my birthday  - but, unfortunately, on this occasion Joyce and I will be on holiday in Pembrokeshire.


Hey Viv, best wishes for your upcoming b'day  Have a good one and I hope to see you both around soon.

ATB,
May-Z


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PeTTe-N said:


> Sounds like a great cruise, I see you have plenty of stops for refreshments :wink: Unfortunately I won't be able to make it [smiley=bomb.gif] it's my father's 80th birthday and we already have a family meal planned out in Worcester. Enjoy


Sorry you won't be able to join us Pete but an 80th birthday has to be celebrated in style [smiley=drummer.gif]



May-Z said:


> Hey Dani,
> 
> Hope you are well.
> 
> ...


Und so treffen wir uns wieder!
I shall duly add two more cruisers/diners. Glad you'll be able to make it and as you'll possibly know some/loads of the roads I'll better get it right, like no handbrake turns in front of a cop car  :lol: :lol:


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> as you'll possibly know some/loads of the roads I'll better get it right


You know us folks here at the WM arm of the TTOC (ie Viv) now set very high cruise standards so you have your work cut out  Looking forward to it and all those footballers looooong gated driveways :lol:

ATB,
MayZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Outch. I'll cancel my trip to Berlin just to give more time to planning the cruise [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

May-Z said:


> You know us folks here at the WM arm of the TTOC (ie Viv) now set very high cruise standards so you have your work cut out  Looking forward to it and all those footballers looooong gated driveways :lol:
> ATB,
> MayZ





A3DFU said:


> Outch. I'll cancel my trip to Berlin just to give more time to planning the cruise [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: :lol:


Hey Pete

Be careful not to upset my teacher, otherwise she may not give me any more tips! :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> May-Z said:
> 
> 
> > You know us folks here at the WM arm of the TTOC (ie Viv) now set very high cruise standards so you have your work cut out  Looking forward to it and all those footballers looooong gated driveways :lol:
> ...


You don't need no teacher Viv; your cruise was greaTT :-*


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello! 
Thank you for the inbox and invite! 
Sounds like a great day and one I would love to be apart of so count me in! 
I'll be bringing a mate along with me as we'll and we will cruise and curry  
See you then everyone!
Devon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DevonTT225 said:


> Hello!
> Thank you for the inbox and invite!
> Sounds like a great day and one I would love to be apart of so count me in!
> I'll be bringing a mate along with me as we'll and we will cruise and curry
> ...


Hi Devon,

that's greaTT. Looking forward to meeting you and your friend 

MIght ask you for some tips of roads around road Bakewell :wink:


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


And I can get some tips for mods from everyone  
Or find out if anyone has cheap mods for sale  haha
Looking forward to it guys and gals! 
Devon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

hi all

i've already got plans on the weekend of this do , but am eager to come on the next one as it sounds like a great day out . ..

hope you all have a great time .


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MGauky said:


> hi all
> 
> i've already got plans on the weekend of this do , but am eager to come on the next one as it sounds like a great day out . ..
> 
> hope you all have a great time .


Thank you.

I'll add you to my list of interested cruisers and will let you know of the next event


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> MGauky said:
> 
> 
> > hi all
> ...


thanks !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doing the first recce today and should be at the Rising Sun in Middleton roughly around 1:30pm in case anyone wants to pop over 

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 7762478248


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Enjoying a beer at the award winning Rising Sun now! Cosy pub with real fire and an excellent menu with five veggie options for mains. Must save room for the curry on the day though :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well the weather was kind and the roads very drivable despite one lovely road being closed atm due to the rain we had recently.
Here is a picture of the Roaches just north of Tittesworth Reservoir seen from the Ridge Road


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Well the weather was kind and the roads very drivable despite one lovely road being closed atm due to the rain we had recently.
> Here is a picture of the Roaches just north of Tittesworth Reservoir seen from the Ridge Road


What a lovely looking place. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Well the weather was kind and the roads very drivable despite one lovely road being closed atm due to the rain we had recently.
> ...


It is Jase.

The Roaches are a 'famous' area for climbing/abseiling and also good for the odd hike 

PS; I'm ignoring your :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


What's wrong with my ;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Nought ;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just having some fun after the obligatory (most delicious) curry at the end of the run


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

[smiley=end.gif] It's my term of endearment to you  thought it'd be better than bobbing my tongue out. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can vouch for the roads and of course, thre quality of the curry - well one has to try out these things


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> [smiley=end.gif] It's my term of endearment to you  thought it'd be better than bobbing my tongue out. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll have you run up the Roaches on the day :wink:



John-H said:


> I can chichi side the toads andof course, three willett of the curry - well one has to try out these things


Just how much did you drink? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ...
> 
> 
> John-H said:
> ...


You were too quick as I was just correcting - damn predictive text :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Yes. Quick, me :wink:

Errrrr; you're using bad language on the forum. Tut, tut :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't you start! :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dani,

Can you please add us both for the whole day (subject to there not being any snow).

Cheers.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can you please add us both for the whole day (subject to there not being any snow).
> 
> Cheers.


And I thought you have winter tyres Peter :lol:

I've added you and Simon to the list of all day cruisers 

I've also updated the first post with the SatNav coordinates for the Wizard Tearooms, which is SK10 4UB, as the link is a little confusing giving two different post codes.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And we now have cruisers coming from as far as Wiltshire (John&Jan), making a long weekend of it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I believe Azra will join us too but I'll let her speak for herself 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just carry on adding your names to the thread once you've decided you're coming to a great cruise and curry.
I'll be on holiday for 9 days now and add you to the first post once I'll get back


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> And I believe Azra will join us too but I'll let her speak for herself 8)


Hi, Yes...I'm coming..count me in but if there's any snow....I'm sorry I will not be able to come 

I'm really looking forward to meeting some other TT owners


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Azra said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And I believe Azra will join us too but I'll let her speak for herself 8)
> ...


That's great Rhonda. I've added you to cruisers 

I shall try my very best to cancel the snow for 17th November :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Sounds good, but I need to check my schedule..
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Counting the days.....


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nearly here 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Sounds good, but I need to check my schedule..
> Steve


Go on then; have you checked Steve?



John-H said:


> Counting the days.....


1, 2, 3, ,,,,,



Templar said:


> Nearly here 8)


Fully ,,,,, as I'm back in England :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I don't remember you - who are you? :lol:

Good to see you are back to organise everybody


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> who are you?


I'm a tree surgeon, a (re-)moval person, a counsellor and what ever else may be required :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Speaking for Phil: we'll have The Phantom Lord with us on Sunday [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

If the weather is like last Sunday it'd be superb 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent - looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> If the weather is like last Sunday it'd be superb 8)


It was sunny here all day today. Lets keep our fingers crossed [smiley=sunny.gif]



John-H said:


> Excellent - looking forward to it


Me too 

Just ate a home grown chilly: shockingly hot


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Let's have a chilli eating contest Dani :twisted: You bring one of yours and I'll bring a Scotch Bonnet 

Here's a demo of eating the Bhut Jolokia (Naga Ghost Chili)






Which sauce shal I bring? ... hmmm ....


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

I ate a naga ghost at work last year for a dare and can confirm it is HOT lol


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

We can't make this one unfortunately - I'm working up in Glasgow this weekend.

Have a great time though and eat plenty of veggies !

Jonathan, Emma & Barnaby


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Have a great time though and eat plenty of veggies !
> 
> Jonathan, Emma & Barnaby


I shall eat all the veg you usually eat Jonathan :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Dani

Hoping to meet up with you somewhere enroute and have lunch with you all.

Unlikely that we would travel up north for the curry only to have to head back south again on a dark wintery night.

Email sent.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Hoping to meet up with you somewhere enroute and have lunch with you all.
> 
> ...


Excellent Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've replied to your email with a few suggested places where you can join us in a "flying" fashion. I'll do a real time run again on Saturday to re-check the state of the roads and will let you know if there are any changes at to the times I've mentioned.

See you and Gill on Saturday


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Unfortunately the possibility of me turning up in the BeM is a 10% chance.
Fortunately the chance of me turning up in the TT is a 90% possibility.. 8)

Just need to align some work stuff to clear my calendar, hopefully..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately the possibility of me turning up in the BeM is a 10% chance.
> Fortunately the chance of me turning up in the TT is a 90% possibility.. 8)
> 
> Just need to align some work stuff to clear my calendar, hopefully..
> Steve


"Calendar, calendar on the wall" ,,,, or was it mirror :roll: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Unfortunately the possibility of me turning up in the BeM is a 10% chance.
> Fortunately the chance of me turning up in the TT is a 90% possibility.. 8)
> 
> Just need to align some work stuff to clear my calendar, hopefully..
> Steve


Statistically, if the BeM has a 10% chance of attending and the TT a 90% chance then there is a 100% certainty that one of Steve's cars will be coming. Aha... :wink: Now we've just got to work out what the chances are of Steve letting someone else drive one of his cars is, in order to work out if Steve will also be coming ...... [smiley=gossip.gif]

Talking of statistics; here's a good one - A game show host presents three doors. Behind one is a 3.3 Turbo charged TT and behind each of the other two a goat. You have to guess which door has the TT and you can keep it as a prize. You chose a door. Then the game show host opens one of the other doors and reveals a goat. There remain two unopened doors; one that you chose and one that you didn't. The game show host asks you if you want to change your mind about the two remaining doors or sick with your original choice. What should you do?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bums on seats are booked for 4:30pm at the Viceroy in Bollington; Satnav coordinates are *SK10 5RF*.

On the day I can easily change the numbers so no worries if you'd decide last minute to join our _cruise with a little twist_ :wink: 
[Oh, and there will be a prize to be won ----> all will be revealed on Sunday morning] :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think you need a lie down John..its probably been a long day.. 

There is a 100% certainty that one of my cars will be going..the uncertainty as of yet is how many passenges i will be bringing..as in the mota i turned up in last week.. :roll:

The un-certainty is if "I" can make it, however, today it looks like i can, tomoz however is where the un-certainty lies.

Julie "is" insured on the Bem but not on the TT, so that narrows options down a little.. :roll:

As for the quiz..its a no brainer, take the goat..its a lot cheaper to run.

As for prizes, just getting there should warrant some sort of reward.. :wink: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> As for prizes, just getting there should warrant some sort of reward.. :wink:
> Steve


I can see your point Steve but you'll have to do a bit better to win the prize. Oh, and it's NOT a goat :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> Talking of statistics; here's a good one - A game show host presents three doors. Behind one is a 3.3 Turbo charged TT and behind each of the other two a goat. You have to guess which door has the TT and you can keep it as a prize. You chose a door. Then the game show host opens one of the other doors and reveals a goat. There remain two unopened doors; one that you chose and one that you didn't. The game show host asks you if you want to change your mind about the two remaining doors or sick with your original choice. What should you do?


I must be missing something here as it seems like a 50/50 chance. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Talking of statistics; here's a good one - A game show host presents three doors. Behind one is a 3.3 Turbo charged TT and behind each of the other two a goat. You have to guess which door has the TT and you can keep it as a prize. You chose a door. Then the game show host opens one of the other doors and reveals a goat. There remain two unopened doors; one that you chose and one that you didn't. The game show host asks you if you want to change your mind about the two remaining doors or sick with your original choice. What should you do?
> ...


It's actually a one in three choice to start with, so two in three that you are wrong. When one of the one in three choices is revealed as wrong, the chances of the prize being behind one of the two remaining doors is a dead cert i.e. three in three. As your original choice was a one in three chance it follows that the other door has a two in three probability, so you should change your mind to double your chances of being correct.

It would only be 50:50 if following the first door being opened, the remaining door's contents were further randomised but they are undisturbed so retain probabilities based on the original random choice.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> The host asks you if you want to change your mind or sick with your original choice. What should you do?


I always stick with my original choice rather than sick with it :wink: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Dani, you get my goat :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll bring a pair of ready readers on Sunday :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You trying to nanny me :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just being helpful :twisted:


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Dani and Hi fellow Pre-Christmas Cruisers and Curry eaters! Janet and I are looking forward to a few days away from the humdrum and the chance to meet up with you all to enjoy the great roads, great company and hopefully get a squint at the scenery. As much as we'd like to be correctly attired, for the time being we have to make do with a similar door count and shared components. If any of you remember a Ruby Red 80 Avant TDI in your midst in the past, well the reggo is the same but the car has changed and it is now an A3 TDI S-Line. We've been thinking hard about a TT TDI as I only need a 2-seater to commute to work and it would be the ideal interest car. As we've just swapped Jan's Fiesta for a Roomster to carry our bikes in, that may need to wait a while. I'm sure that after this weekend we may be re-doubling our efforts to save! Fingers crossed for good driving weather. Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will do my best to persuade you if I bring my TTdi hybrid..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScottyJohn said:


> Hi Dani and Hi fellow Pre-Christmas Cruisers and Curry eaters! Janet and I are looking forward to a few days away from the humdrum and the chance to meet up with you all to enjoy the great roads, great company and hopefully get a squint at the scenery. As much as we'd like to be correctly attired, for the time being we have to make do with a similar door count and shared components. If any of you remember a Ruby Red 80 Avant TDI in your midst in the past, well the reggo is the same but the car has changed and it is now an A3 TDI S-Line. We've been thinking hard about a TT TDI as I only need a 2-seater to commute to work and it would be the ideal interest car. As we've just swapped Jan's Fiesta for a Roomster to carry our bikes in, that may need to wait a while. I'm sure that after this weekend we may be re-doubling our efforts to save! Fingers crossed for good driving weather. Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday.


Hi John,

welcome to TT madness 8) I'm glad my aka suggestion was still available :wink:

You kept up well in the past with Ruby Red 80 so I'm sure the A3 will be an honourable contester for the TTs. And who knows, you may do an "Obiwan" and buy a TT at Carsington Water :roll: :lol:

Looking forward to having both of you on a cruise again. See you on Sunday 



V6RUL said:


> I will do my best to persuade you if I bring my TTdi hybrid..
> Steve


So, any news on numbers yet Steve?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Looking like 2 for food, so you know what that means.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Looking like 2 for food, so you know what that means.. :roll:
> Steve


Errrr, yes; no curry for us mere mortals :lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> It's actually a one in three choice to start with, so two in three that you are wrong. When one of the one in three choices is revealed as wrong, the chances of the prize being behind one of the two remaining doors is a dead cert i.e. three in three. As your original choice was a one in three chance it follows that the other door has a two in three probability, so you should change your mind to double your chances of being correct.
> 
> It would only be 50:50 if following the first door being opened, the remaining door's contents were further randomised but they are undisturbed so retain probabilities based on the original random choice.


That sounds like, uhmm, let me think, what's that under used phrase, oh yes, Bulls boo boo. :lol:

Seriously though, if you're left with two doors, one of which has a car behind it and one that doesn't then it's a 50/50 chance regardless of whats happened before, surely? :?

More seriously though I have a very bad cold at the moment so hope that I'll be ok by Sunday.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> More seriously though I have a very bad cold at the moment so hope that I'll be ok by Sunday.


Ne' mind Peter. You're going to be fine on Sunday. I promise. As I said somewhere in the thread: it's going to be a "Cruise with a twist" which is going to benefit you :wink:

Anyway, I'm sure John will reveal (explain) all on Sunday and I can confirm he's right (how ever much I may want to argue against it)

Roads done again today and all looks fine for Sunday


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I Should've washed my car today really. ..shame on me [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> I Should've washed my car today really. ..shame on me [smiley=bomb.gif]


If you want my honest advice: don't! There're quite a few muddy roads to negociate so you're better off washing your car after the cruise :roll: 
I've done the whole cruise today and one of the roads is covered in wet leaves, which makes for a nice skid pan - apart from the mud


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually a one in three choice to start with, so two in three that you are wrong. When one of the one in three choices is revealed as wrong, the chances of the prize being behind one of the two remaining doors is a dead cert i.e. three in three. As your original choice was a one in three chance it follows that the other door has a two in three probability, so you should change your mind to double your chances of being correct.
> ...


Bull's boo boo? Now where have I heard that before? :lol:

Here's a clue - think of 100 doors :wink:

I'll give you a demo on Sunday


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > I Should've washed my car today really. ..shame on me [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


That makes me feel better. ..had friends over last night and I'm not in the best shape this morning. .. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Great, one of the only times I decide to scrape the dirt of the TT and it will be going back on.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Snap. Same here. Glad I did the final recce yesterday :roll:

There are two Shell garages near the starting point. Both of them in Wilmslow. One is at Dean Row; the second one is in the centre of Wilmslow

http://www.icheshire.co.uk/profile/5606 ... ll-Garage/

and:

http://www.icheshire.co.uk/profile/5606 ... ll-Garage/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Great, one of the only times I decide to scrape the dirt of the TT and it will be going back on.. :roll:
> Steve


That's so called replenishment, Steve :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Phew; Route books are ready, prizes sorted, radios are charging. What did I forget?

Roll along Sunday ----> there should be plenty of fresh coffee at the Wizard Tea Rooms


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wether forecast is early mist clearing to some possible bright spells and it should stay dry for most with light winds. Not too bad then


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And ,,,,,, the winner of the prize will have to do a [smiley=sunny.gif] dance [smiley=kid.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> And ,,,,,, the winner of the prize will have to do a [smiley=sunny.gif] dance [smiley=kid.gif]
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Prize for what may I ask, chilli munching ?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And ,,,,,, the winner of the prize will have to do a [smiley=sunny.gif] dance [smiley=kid.gif]
> ...


A prize for tickling the sun out as it's drizzling at the moment :wink:



TThriller said:


> John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave


Not my job to reply really but John and I will be sharing a car 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hope you all have a fabulous day, gutted we couldn't be there. Looking forward to the pictures later


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

John-H said:


> Wether forecast is early mist clearing to some possible bright spells and it should stay dry for most with light winds. Not too bad then


Looking quite nice this morning for a drive out, hope it stays this way 

MayZ


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Hope you all have a fabulous day, gutted we couldn't be there. Looking forward to the pictures later


Thanks Karen. I shall instruct my photographer to take loads of pictures 8) 
[which I'm sure he'll do anyway]

See you all soon 

By the way, I came across a brilliant pub last night which would be super for a mixed NW/NM meet: 
The George and Dragon in Holmes Chapel, winner of the Best Customer&Service Awards 2013

http://www.georgeanddragoncheshire.co.uk/

There is a huge car park at the back, the food looked excellent and they have half a dozen of Real Ales on tap. It's also conveniently situated near J18 off the M6

Also in Holmes Chapel is the Old Red Lion; again with a good sized car park at the back, mega food (yum-yum) and 7 Real ales on tap

http://www.emberinns.co.uk/the-old-red- ... es-chapel/

Something to discuss for the NW bunch


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi All

I hope the weather is as good with you as it is with us here in west Wales. Have a great cruise and a good curry later.  

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Viv,

enjoy your Birthday :-* Shame you and Joyce can't be with us today


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope the weather is as good with you as it is with us here in west Wales. Have a great cruise and a good curry later.
> 
> Viv.


Foggy here in Wolves but nice and mild with little or no wind. Should be a nice calm trip up to meet you all. 
See ya later 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TThriller said:


> John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave


My TT was out on Karen's cruise last weekend and I've said I'd ride shotgun. Although I'm itching for the reigns now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're just setting off now so will see you in just over an hour. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

peter-ss said:


> We're just setting off now so will see you in just over an hour.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Excellent - I have a demo ready for you and some hot sauces


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave
> ...


John, you must drive your car, please 8)

See you soon Peter, Simon and John


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Very foggy here in Wigan at the moment, will be setting off shortly.

See you soon

Phil


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave
> ...


Does John actually have a TT still?!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> TThriller said:
> 
> 
> > John, will you be driving your TT for once, or wiil you be blagging a lift as usual? ;-) Dave
> ...


He most certainly does! Most of the time John drives his TT while I'm his passenger. Just occasionally I feel that "I need to get my own back" :wink:

I'll send you a text when we set off from the Cat 'n' Fiddle. We should be at the Bookstore ~ 12 minutes later.

See you in a bit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is that the Texas bookstore? Sorry, too much JFK :roll:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

Thanks for the birthday cake. You, too, have a great day.

We look forward to your next cruise when we can join you.

Viv & Joyce.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just about to start off. Well post some pictures later Viv. Enjoy the day


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

John-H said:


> Just about to start off. Well post some pictures later Viv. Enjoy the day


Thanks John, I'll certainly try to. Off for a hike shortly around the headland and then back to the pub for a well earned pint. We look forward to seeing some pics later on.

Viv.


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi All
> 
> I hope the weather is as good with you as it is with us here in west Wales. Have a great cruise and a good curry later.
> 
> Viv.


Happy birthday Viv, all the best chief 8)

ATB,
MayZ


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Viv, all the best chief 8)

ATB,
MayZ[/quote]Hi May-Z

Thanks for the greetings. Have had a good walk & a few pints of real ale to cool me down. Hope you've had a good cruise.

Come on Peter-SS, Where are your pictures? They are normally so fast after a cruise. Or, is it that you are waiting for John to choose his hottest dish yet before posting the pics?? Anyway, we hope you've a very good day.  

Viv.


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

Gutted i had to miss this 

Hope you all had / have a great day out ..... Roll on the next one


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Many many thanks to Dani for her efforts organising another superb cruise. Well done.

Some interesting roads made more interesting by the slippery conditions. At least the fog and rain held off 
for us.

Great the say hello to some familiar faces and to meet some new ones.

Cheers, Dave & Gill


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wifey and I had a great time today, was a pleasure to meet some lovely people also.
Thanks Dani for your hard work and commitment on making today's cruise a great one and the curry wasn't bad either 

Roll on the next one in the spring hopefully.

Cheers again,
Jase and Caz. :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks again to Dani for organising another excellent cruise and for the prize.

Here are my photos of the day.

































































:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you everyone for sharing today's cruise with me: you really made my day  
It was super to see familiar and new faces.

Only downer was that you had to miss the cruise, Peter&Claire. But then, because of it, I was privileged to go back to the place where in November 1999 I drove a TT for the very first time on a dealer event and fell in love with the car: Shrigley Hall Hotel. I hope that your TT will be sorted swiftly and I promise to put the exact same cruise on before Easter 2014 especially for you (with different clues of course!!) :wink:

Well done Peter&Simon to walk away with the first prize, closely followed by John&Jan with just 1 point less. And a special "cheers" to Phil for achieving a respectable score doing the treasure hunt on his own.

I'll try to put one or two pictures up tomorrow after _Specialised Personal Training_ has chased some clients round the gym ,,,, or was it _Decision Ratings in PRAL please_ :wink: :roll: :lol:

Note to self: must get new radios


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm glad I opted to take my car in the end to prove to Dave that I still had a TT  It was fun. Thanks to Dani for the meticulous organising of such an excellent event. I must admit I found it difficult on my own to find the clues but what the heck the driving was excellent 

Such a shame that Peter and Claire suffered a rear tie bar fracture going over a pot hole and missed the cruise but we couldn't let them miss out completely...

Here are some of my pictures:










Outside the Wizard pub and tea rooms...










In the Cat and Fiddle car park to pick up Dave and Gill ...



















Outside The Rising Sun ...



















Inside The Rising Sun ... I only had a starter but the goats cheese was beautiful, so creamy, the nicest I've ever had and the Blue Oyster beer was fantastic 










Another watering hole only this one had a different clientele ...




























You shall go to the ball! The royal procession of TTs roll up outside Shrigley Hall to take Peter and Claire for a curry 










All's well that ends well. Thanks again to everyone for coming - such good company. It was an excellent event and an excellent curry. I can't wait for the next one Dani organises


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Some super photo's there. It looks like you all had a fab time, sorry we had to miss it. We'll definitely try and make the next one, I'm determined to try one of Dani's famous cruises!


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Had a brilliant time yesterday, really enjoyed it, good company, good food and some excellent roads. thanks Dani for organising such a great day. 

Looking forward to the next one already! 

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Did a little vid whilst bringing up the rear guard.
Unfortunately i have a rattling parcel shelf that only the Go Pro picks up..
http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=wQUs3pn_gzI
Who sez you cant drive manual in a DSG.
Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Did a little vid whilst bringing up the rear guard.
> Unfortunately i have a rattling parcel shelf that only the Go Pro picks up..
> http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=wQUs3pn_gzI
> Who sez you cant drive manual in a DSG.
> Steve


Says no videos are available Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ok at my end and for public viewing.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Can I just say a big THANK YOU on behalf of Manchester Airport fire service for your kind donations for the Movember charity appeal. 8)

Also big thanks to Steve and Julie for being so patient being well organised providing radios and bringing up the rear

And here a the few pictures I took


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Ok at my end and for public viewing.
> Steve


Can't see it either Steve


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

John-H said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Did a little vid whilst bringing up the rear guard.
> ...


Bit of YouTube stalking from me! :wink:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQUs3pn_ ... lW4oc1-A9w


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BaueruTc said:


> Bit of YouTube stalking from me! :wink:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQUs3pn_ ... lW4oc1-A9w


Well searched 

And an excellent video Steve; I've never seen any of my drives from this perspective


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice video to The Rising Sun Steve  but your parcel shelf sounds like 10 spooky doors on Scooby Doo opening at once though - you need this fix: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=58890&p=636759&hilit=spooky+door%2A+scooby+doo#p636759


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

John-H said:


> Such a shame that Peter and Claire suffered a rear tie bar fracture going over a pot hole and missed the cruise but we couldn't let them miss out completely...


Wow what an adventure that was :lol: :lol:

Firstly I just want to say a massive THANK YOU from myself and Claire to everyone on the cruise for stopping and helping us out. You very kindly offered your support, help, advice and technical assistance which we were both truly humbled by. The camaraderie we felt was extremely moving, none more so when you all pulled up at Shringley Hall to give us both a lift. Opening the door and seeing you all there was a very special moment, a picture in my mind which I will never forget. With Claire looking amazing too, I was proper choked by it all.

Secondly many thanks to Dani for EVERYTHING! You bent over backwards to help me out when I needed it, and hopefully we've got some good evidence for a successful claim now. It was very clear that you had put a lot of effort in to planning the cruise and we were really gutted that we couldn't finish it with you all. We're defiantly up for the next one even though the questions will be different next time :wink: we can't wait! I'm also glad that going back to SH bought back fond memories for you... every cloud has a silver lining 

We got the train back to York Monday afternoon and arrived safe and well early evening, although a little tired! I have TT booked into a local Indy on Tuesday morning so fingers crossed that the damage and cost is minimal. It could have been a lot worse if it wasn't for John and Jan and their quick thinking, thanks again both 

Congrats to Peter and Simon for winning the bottle of wine, our money was on you both from the start, although Phil did give you a run for yer money :wink:

Steve I.L.O.V.E. Y.O.U.R. C.A.R gutted I never got to speak to you about it. It sounded awesome when you pulled off the car park 

Congrats also to Jas and Caroline for your recent nuptials  in the restaurant Caz told us how you two got together...smooth fella smooth :wink:

Last but not least thanks to John for amongst other things, the lift(s), everything was/is much appreciated. Your genuine generosity shows you as a true pillar of the TT community and long may you shine as a bright light for us all to follow.

As I sit here in the bar I raise a glass to you all, Prost!

ATB,
Pete


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Prost [smiley=cheers.gif] 

I.L.O.V.E. Y.O.U.R. C.A.R ,,,,, and the anagram is????


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> I.L.O.V.E. Y.O.U.R. C.A.R ,,,,, and the anagram is????


Haha no anagram this time, it's how (the full stops between each letter) my son writes something when he's describing what he likes :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I LOVE YOUR CAR = "RUVI Cool Year"

RUVI: The Sony Ruvi was an analog video and still video camera released in 1998.

:wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Pete,

It's good that you didn't let the tie bar incident spoil your day. For a bit of an insight into what's going to be required, you may find this post of mine useful.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181919&hilit=rear+bars


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

May-Z said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I.L.O.V.E. Y.O.U.R. C.A.R ,,,,, and the anagram is????
> ...


"I love your car" .... let me think ..."A Viceroy Lour" - seems an apt one with the name of the curry house :wink:

You can get plenty of anagrams *Here*

If you need arms let me know Peter. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Why would you scowl at the Viceroy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think everybody did when Pete suggested I put Naga dipping sauce on the ice cream :roll: - which was actually exceptionally nice as it turned out :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)




----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like a good day, see you at the next one!


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

peter-ss said:


> For a bit of an insight into what's going to be required, you may find this post of mine useful.


Thanks for the link Peter, I'll have a good read of it tonight.

I'm going to replace both sides just in case, and I've just had the quote back (from an Indy) and it's not good - the total cost for both sides will be £744.82 inclusive of Parts, Labour and VAT. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] OUCH!

ATB,
May-Z


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

G60MAT said:


> Looks like a good day, see you at the next one!


It was a brilliant day Mat (bar Peter's broken tie bar)



May-Z said:


> I'm going to replace both sides just in case, and I've just had the quote back (from an Indy) and it's not good - the total cost for both sides will be £744.82 inclusive of Parts, Labour and VAT. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] OUCH!
> 
> ATB,
> May-Z


Au weh; that sounds bad 

I went back up to the Cat and Fiddle today as it had snowed over night. Today would have been the perfect day for the cruise: frosty, snow on the hills (but not on the roads) and the sun came also out. All of it at -2C by 11am


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's really Christmasy Dani  - in fact that last one would make a really nice personalised Christmas card 

Pete, the bill can be reduced :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm. I'll bear that in mind


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Moooooonpig dot com


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good idea Jase. I could sell them :wink: :lol:


----------



## May-Z (Jan 19, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Good idea Jase. I could sell them :wink: :lol:


We always have the Naga infused dipping sauce ice cream to fall back on if all else fails Dani  I knew I was in trouble when I dared John and he said yes without even flinching. To be fair it wasn't as bad as I expected but a bets a bet... now where's that Dragons Den application form... I only wear Levi's so it must be (ice cream) fate :wink: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

May-Z said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea Jase. I could sell them :wink: :lol:
> ...


Think we should start marketing both :roll:


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

gutted I missed this 

unfortunately I was in a pot on the day with my 5th metatarsal broken!

no driving for 4 weeks [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Devon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ouch; that hurts! [smiley=sick2.gif] 
I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

John-H said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I've brought this one up at work and you wouldn't believe the fuss that it's created. The majority have eventually agreed but some remain to be convinced!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marvellous :lol:

Think how much money you could make betting £5 a go in a busy pub :wink:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Cheers Dani.








Very nice.

:smile:

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> Cheers Dani.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like my house wine 

I'm actually enjoying a glass too after treating myself to a Naga Curry as well  
[both were necessary after I was shaken -not stirred- this afternoon when a car tried to mow me down at my local supermarket ,,,,, shudder]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Charming!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

peter-ss said:


> I've brought this one up at work and you wouldn't believe the fuss that it's created. The majority have eventually agreed but some remain to be convinced!


I studied discrete and combinatorial mathematics. Not as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi folks! Sorry it has taken so long to reply, but weather, wardrobes, winter, work and w...Christmas took their toll [smiley=bigcry.gif] We had a great time on the cruise and at the meal afterwards, so Thank You Dani for another wonderful day out. Janet is now liking the idea of car related socialising a lot more (sounds a bit dodge said like that doesn't it?) and has wrmed to the idea of replacing the A3 TDI with a Mk1 TT. We've seen some nice ones on 'Autotrader' so we will probably (hopefully!) be asking questions later. It would be great to meet up with the Pre-Christmas Cruisers and Curry Lovers again with a more appropriate driving instrument. Am a bit of a duffer with this Forum lark and would like to post some event pics but don't seem to be able to spot how to do it. Hmmmm....... ANYWAY! Also need to put a post up here to see if anyone would be interested in running some rings arounf Wiltshire in April? I'll try to fathom that one out and do it proper like. Take care everyone and hope to post pics and event soon (like within the half hour if possible!)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morning John 

Well, you certainly already know how to post pictures on here and as you'll remember from the past: I'm always up for cruises your way ,,,,,, magic roundabout, Devizes, Avebury, Malborough and Kennet canal come to mind 

Oh, and I never doubted once that one day you'll have a TT! MKI is a brilliant choice too: the only real TT 8) 
[takes coat and hides]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps; nice picture of the Wizard too 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

pps, perhaps we could even get Wak and his _WhiTTe_ along


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, just for good measure, here's a pic of the Cat and Fiddle car park too!


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

And finally......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nice pictures John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes some really nice pictures - look good on a new monitor


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! Following on from the excellent Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise in the Peak District, does anyone fancy 'The Crown Joules Cruise' in Wiltshire on either 12th or 13th April? Start would be 11am with a suitable return to the pub to get the meal in without having to then travel home too late.

It will be along the lines of one of Dani's excellent cruises, though probably not quite so polished, with around 100 miles of driving, some sight seeing along the way (weather permitting, no guarantees written or implied!), a treasure hunt/quiz and with a meal at the end. We are currently 'negotiating' with a pub which has a good reputation for fine food (i.e., we are helping the landlord and landlady - a.k.a. Jan's son and daughter in law - to decorate this weekend) to use the pub as a start and finish point.

If you would be interested, please let me know which day you would prefer to do, if you'd like to go for a curry if coming down the night before, whether you'd like coffee/tea and a bacon buttie before and if you'd be interested in a meal after the cruise.

As some of you might be travelling a long way, we thought we'd offer the possibility of the Saturday so that you don't have to travel home in heavy traffic on Sunday (but that might mean traffic Friday night). Let us know and we will go with the flow, or the majority preference at least. Who knows, we might then run another later in the year on the other weekend day if it suits and would be of interest.

Hope to hear from some of you soon!

JS


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

ScottyJohn said:


> Hi everyone! Following on from the excellent Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise in the Peak District, does anyone fancy 'The Crown Joules Cruise' in Wiltshire on either 12th or 13th April? Start would be 11am with a suitable return to the pub to get the meal in without having to then travel home too late. JS


Hi ScottyJohn

I would be interested in this cruise. Where is the likely start point? This would help me to plan an overnight stay somewhere.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScottyJohn said:


> If you would be interested, please let me know which day you would prefer to do, if you'd like to go for a curry if coming down the night before, whether you'd like coffee/tea and a bacon buttie before and if you'd be interested in a meal after the cruise.
> 
> As some of you might be travelling a long way, we thought we'd offer the possibility of the Saturday so that you don't have to travel home in heavy traffic on Sunday (but that might mean traffic Friday night). Let us know and we will go with the flow, or the majority preference at least. Who knows, we might then run another later in the year on the other weekend day if it suits and would be of interest.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

get your cruise posted on the _Events_ board. I'm certainly up for it and I'm sure I can twist a friend's arm to join me and knowing the eating preferences of that friend, a curry the night before the cruise would be great :wink:

I know it's not terribly helpful saying either day would be fine for me but it sure is. Looking forward to your cruise already


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Indeediweedy


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> ScottyJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone! Following on from the excellent Pre-Christmas Curry Cruise in the Peak District, does anyone fancy 'The Crown Joules Cruise' in Wiltshire on either 12th or 13th April? Start would be 11am with a suitable return to the pub to get the meal in without having to then travel home too late. JS
> ...


Hello AudiCoedDuon, we are looking to start from The Crown pub in the village of Broad Hinton. This is but a few miles south of Swindon and not far from Ye Olde Stone Circle at Avebury.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> ScottyJohn said:
> 
> 
> > If you would be interested, please let me know which day you would prefer to do, if you'd like to go for a curry if coming down the night before, whether you'd like coffee/tea and a bacon buttie before and if you'd be interested in a meal after the cruise.
> ...


I tried to fathom out how to add it to the Events board last night and poor little brain cell overheated and the thermo cut-out intervened. Took until this AM to get it re-set! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScottyJohn said:


> I tried to fathom out how to add it to the Events board last night and poor little brain cell overheated and the thermo cut-out intervened. Took until this AM to get it re-set! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Give me a shout if I can help to re-set the button


----------

